# Montoya banned for speeding



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

NICE, France (Reuters) - Colombian Formula One driver Juan Pablo Montoya has been handed a four-month driving ban and $1,400 (840 pounds) fine after he was caught speeding in the south of France, court officials say.


Police cameras filmed Montoya, tipped as a future world champion, driving his four-wheel drive BMW at 204 kph (127 mph) last month along a stretch of motorway near the town of Frejus.


The speed limit on French motorways is 130 kph.


"In future, my behaviour as a private road-user will be exemplary," Montoya, who was not present for the verdict, promised the judge in a letter read out to the Frejus court.


The ban only applies to France and will not stop Williams driver Montoya, who lies sixth in this year's world championship standings, from competing professionally.


With among the highest rates of road deaths in Europe, France has launched a crack-down against speeding and dangerous driving, with jail sentences possible for the worst offenders.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Aye! He really needs to take it slow. :tsk:


----------



## GregD (Feb 5, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> The ban only applies to France and will not stop Williams driver Montoya, who lies sixth in this year's world championship standings, from competing professionally.
> *


What about the French Grand Prix? Isn't that driving in France?
:angel:


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> Police cameras filmed Montoya, tipped as a future world champion, driving his four-wheel drive BMW at 204 kph (127 mph) last month along a stretch of motorway near the town of Frejus.
> 
> *


What's he drive? X5? :dunno:


----------

